
Microsoft: Windows 7 "looks and feels" like Mac OS X - Wump
http://www.tgdaily.com/software-features/44630-microsoft-windows-7-qlooks-and-feelsq-like-mac-os-x
======
nailer
Seeing as Windows Vista already uses a giant Aqua bubble for its start menu,
and 7's major change is a dock, it's fairly hard to deny.

